# Revolutionary, non-data-wiping root, and 2.11.605.9 (noob)



## rjbelliv (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm a noob when it comes to rooting Android phones. I've had my Thunderbolt since late March, and I'm finally ready to explore rooting and custom ROMs. But I've got a lot of stuff set up, and don't want to start completely over. Titanium Backup seems like the right approach for me (Nandroid, too, just in case), but that requires that I root first.

From what I've read, the Revolutionary approach allows for getting root access without wiping out the data on the phone. However, just a week or so ago, our phones (my wife has a Thunderbolt, too) received the update to 2.11.605.9. While it isn't mentioned at http://wiki.rootzwik...HTC_Thunderbolt or at http://revolutionary.io/, my understanding is that Revolutionary won't work with 2.11.605.9. I'd have to first downgrade to 2.11.605.5, which would wipe out my data, defeating the point (for me).

Is all that true? If so, is this likely just a bump in the road for Revolutionary (i.e., 2.11.605.9 is just new, and it'll likely be addressed soon)? And if THAT's true, where's a good place to check periodically to see if it's been handled?

BTW, I'd try Revolutionary, especially since the restriction about 2.11.605.9 isn't mentioned on with the wiki or revolutionary.io, but frankly, I'm scared what would happen. 

Thanks.


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

The REVOLUTIONARY website is where you need to keep tabs at. But you only want to downgrade to keep root or are you going to change Roms?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

hmm..

you could get a temp root and use titanium backup to backup your information.. Will see what I come across.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you already accepted the update you have no choice to downgrade. After you downgraded, then you can root with revolutionary. This is the easiest way. I have not heard of a temp root for 2.11.605.9 yet. It sucks having to reset everything, but at the end, it well be worth it. After you rooted try thundershed(Cm7 based) by workshed. The best aosp rom out there. If your a sense fan there is infected rom(Sense 3.5), Zeus 1.3, ect...Good Luck!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1401959
[HOW-TO]Downgrade to get S-OFF after updating to latest OTA 2.11.605.9

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13354-[ROM][CUST][1-1-2012]-ThunderShed-v1.1-|-CM7.2.0-RC1-[android-2.3.7]
[ROM][CUST][1-1-2012] ThunderShed v1.1 | CM7.2.0-RC1 [android 2.3.7]

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbelliv (Jan 8, 2012)

Turd Furguson said:


> you could get a temp root and use titanium backup to backup your information.. Will see what I come across.


If you find something, please let me know. Temp root just to run Ti Backup, followed by a downgrade would probably meet my needs.

Until then, I'm just a little gunshy. I can't lose the progress in those games and whatnot.


----------

